# April is "Go Camping Month" at Ohio State Parks



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

April has been designated as Go Camping Month at Ohio State Parks, and to celebrate, the state park campgrounds are offering a special 25 percent discount.More...

More...


----------

